# Service Pack 2



## SFT_Kay (11. August 2004)

Hallo Community,
Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen: 

Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?

Danke im Voraus,
Grüße Kay Beinroth


----------



## ronin78 (11. August 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...




hallo kay,

ich bin froh, dass du diese frage gestellt hast. aber jetzt zu meinem problem: ich habe nur ein dial up modem und kann somit nicht mal hoppla die hop 260 mb downsaugen. vielleicht kann ich meinm modem aber mit einem firmware update auf dsl geschwindigkeit bringen. ich habe das modem elsa microlink...was schlägst du vor?

vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## SFT_Kay (11. August 2004)

ronin78 am 11.08.2004 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ...was schlägst du vor?



Du gehst am 29.9. zum Kiosk und kaufst dir die DVD-Version der PCGH 11/09 - da bekommst eine SP2-CD kostenlos zum Heft dazu - original zertifiziert von Microsoft.

Gruss Kay


----------



## profikiller23 (11. August 2004)

meine internetverbindung war nach installation des SP2 sehr viel langsamer.
nach installation des patches bei winfuture.de (bei dem die maximale anzahl gleichzeitiger verbindungen von 10 auf 50 erhöht wird) lief wieder alles wie geschmiert.

und nach deaktivierung einiger punkte im sicherheitsscenter meckert windows auch nicht mehr weil keine firewall/antivirensoftware oder automatische updates erkannt wurden.


es läuft alles wie geschmiert.


----------



## maks (11. August 2004)

Ist es eigentlich immernoch so, dass StyleXP Probleme macht ?
War zumindest zu Zeiten des RC 2 so...nutze aber jetzt TuneUp und kanns deshalb nicht sagen   
Sonst eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem SP 2 ...
...ausser die TCP beschränkung, die lässt sich aber recht leicht aufheben 
Na gut, ich hab aber auch alles im SecurityCenter deaktiviert, da ich des Zeug nicht brauch....


----------



## profikiller23 (11. August 2004)

maks am 11.08.2004 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich immernoch so, dass StyleXP Probleme macht ?
> War zumindest zu Zeiten des RC 2 so...nutze aber jetzt TuneUp und kanns deshalb nicht sagen
> Sonst eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem SP 2 ...
> ...ausser die TCP beschränkung, die lässt sich aber recht leicht aufheben
> Na gut, ich hab aber auch alles im SecurityCenter deaktiviert, da ich des Zeug nicht brauch....




ja stimmt, die uxtheme.dll musste ich auch im abgesicherten modus ersetzen damit die styles wieder laufen..


----------



## satchmo (11. August 2004)

Bei mir läuft alles ganz normal, kann weder etwas Negatives noch Positives behaupten.
Style XP hat bei mir fehler ausgelöst, wollte es schließlich installieren und hatte dann einen ganz, wirklich ganz schwarzen Bildschirm. Man konnte nur noch die Ordnericons sehen.
Nach einer "blinden" Neuinstallation von SPX konnte ich auch wieder einen Theme anwählen, die jetzt läuft (mit Fehlermeldungen beim Start).


----------



## jderny (11. August 2004)

Hallo PCGH !

SP2 installation ging Problemlos bei meinem System. Das einzige ( sehr !! eigenartige ) Problem ist, das ich auf einen Ordner indem Icons enthalten sind nicht mehr auf Miniaturansicht stellen kann. Es kommt zum Absturz des Win- Explorers. Wenn ich für eine Verknüpfung ein neues Symbol aus diesem Ordner wählen will ist mein Deskop gesperrt und es hilft nur noch ein Reset.
Das lustige daran ist, ich kann den Fehler auf jedem PC herbeiführen mit diesem Ordner.Habs auf meinem Notebook versucht - selber Fehler.
Ohne SP2 ist es kein Problem den Ordner als Miniaturansicht sich anzeigen zu lassen!
Auch ein ersetzen dieses Ordners hat nichts gebracht ( Sicherungskopie ).
Naja is kein besonders tragischer Fehler aber Irgendwie kann ich mir es nicht erklären, warum ausgerechnet bei Icons?

so long
jderny


----------



## Ghost1871 (11. August 2004)

maks am 11.08.2004 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich immernoch so, dass StyleXP Probleme macht ?
> War zumindest zu Zeiten des RC 2 so...nutze aber jetzt TuneUp und kanns deshalb nicht sagen
> Sonst eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem SP 2 ...
> ...ausser die TCP beschränkung, die lässt sich aber recht leicht aufheben
> Na gut, ich hab aber auch alles im SecurityCenter deaktiviert, da ich des Zeug nicht brauch....



Die aktuelle StyleXP-Version soll SP2-kompatibel sein, konnte es allerdings noch nicht ausprobieren.

Ansonsten konnte ich bisher nichts nachteiliges feststellen. Kompatibilitätsprobleme hatte ich noch nicht, Doom 3 läuft wie geschmiert...

Der Popup-Blocker ist ein nettes Feature, gerade bei meiner ISDN-Leitung.


----------



## profikiller23 (11. August 2004)

Ghost1871 am 11.08.2004 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> maks am 11.08.2004 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da nimmste lieber die google-bar, ist praktischer!


----------



## maks (11. August 2004)

nochwas: bei mir kam während der installation ein fehler, dass irgendeine datei nicht kopiert werden konnte. Einfach mal auf abbrechen geklickt und es ging ganz normal weiter...  :-o 
naja...war wohl nix wichtiges....

Edit: Und das "Professional" beim booten is weg...


----------



## FlyingLion (11. August 2004)

Hi,
also bei mir lief SP2 sofort ohne Probleme. Ich zwar ausser dem Popup Blocker noch kein wirklich sinnvolles Feature gefunden aber was solls?

Allerdings hat das Sicherheitscenter irgendwie meinen Norton Anitvirus 2003 Prof. nit richtig erkannt: Er sagt zwar dass er installiert sei, der Status des Progs jedoch unbekannt ist obwohl er einwandfrei läuft


----------



## B14CKD34TH (11. August 2004)

Moin,

bei mir funzte alles eigentlich auch Problemolos, nachdem ich das SP2 ne halbe Stunde installiert habe. Ich entdecke nichts positives, aber etwas negatives. Bei mir ist der Rechner beim Booten etwas langsamer geworden. Dass ist schade. Sonst gibts aber eigentlich keine negativ Punkte.

Weiss jemand wie gut die Firewall is? Ich habe Norton und ich weiss net, ob ich die Firewall von Windows benutzen sollte. Die kann man bestimmt wieder in die Tonne kloppen oder?


----------



## HanFred (11. August 2004)

B14CKD34TH am 11.08.2004 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand wie gut die Firewall is? Ich habe Norton und ich weiss net, ob ich die Firewall von Windows benutzen sollte. Die kann man bestimmt wieder in die Tonne kloppen oder?



naja, Norton kann man IMO genauso in die tonne kloppen (vor allem 2004). mir reicht die XP-FW.


----------



## Slaughter (11. August 2004)

ich habe das problem, dass gewisse filesharing programme teilweise garkeine quellen mehr bekommen. ich habe die maximale anzahl der verbindungen auf das maximum gestellt (per registry) und die firewall sowie den virenscanner deaktiviert.
ich habs wieder runtergeschmissen und solange windows nicht möchte, dass ich mehr verbindungen aufbaue, als sie es für richtig halten werde ich es wohl auch nicht mehr installieren.


----------



## FlyingLion (11. August 2004)

Stimmt das mit dem längeren booten is mir auch aufgefallen.  

Mit der Firewall würd ich mal sagen dass die Windows Firewall wahrscheinlich immer noch nit wirklich gut ist, deswegen: Wenn du ne kostenlose Firewall brauchst hol dir ZoneAlarm.


----------



## HanFred (11. August 2004)

Slaughter am 11.08.2004 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die maximale anzahl der verbindungen auf das maximum gestellt (per registry)



das reicht aber nicht, man muss die tcpip.sys verändern. in mehrerern ordnern.
anleitung: http://board.iexbeta.com/ibf10/index.php?showtopic=42651&st=30

link zum tool: http://www.lvllord.de/
(setzt das limit von 10 auf 50).


----------



## BunGEe (11. August 2004)

FlyingLion am 11.08.2004 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hat das Sicherheitscenter irgendwie meinen Norton Anitvirus 2003 Prof. nit richtig erkannt: Er sagt zwar dass er installiert sei, der Status des Progs jedoch unbekannt ist obwohl er einwandfrei läuft


Haste dein Norton Antivirus schon geupdatet?  Speziell bei den Norton Versionen gab es anfangs Probleme, dass diese nicht erkannt wurden.


----------



## Tigo (11. August 2004)

Die Installation lief eigentlich beim 2.Versuch reibungslos. Beim ersten ist der Rechner beim Start abgeschmiert. Alle Platten komplett Platt gemacht (320GB) 2 Stunden formatiert und eventuelle fehlerhaften Sektoren zu beseitigen. Nach der Installation ist mir aufgefallen, daß wenn das SP2 nur drauf ist, läuft Windows wie geschmiert, außer das ab und zu die "READ" oder "WRITE" - Schutzverletzungen zustande kamen, was aber mit dem Hinzufügen des Schalters "/Execute" in der Boot.ini dann behoben war. Nach dem installieren der neusten Treiber für die Hardware wurde das System schnell instabil..ein Rechtsklick auf das DVD-Rom-Lwk brachte das System dann schließlich zum kompletten Absturz. Es könnte wegen des Intel App. Accelerator sein, weil bevor ich ihn installierte, lief alles ganz gut, selbst WinAmp harmonierte ganz gut ohne abzuschmieren....Die neue Sicherheitsdingsbums hab ich erstmal dank Antispy wieder runtergehauen bzw deaktiviert, weil ich mit meinen Tools besser fahre. ;o) Diese Firewall hatte am Anfang mein Netzwerk ausgebremst (bis zu 45 Selbst mit diversen Einstellungen, das der und der Rechner vollen Zugriff haben sollte. Aber bevor ich nun ein weiteres Mal neu installiere, gönn ich mir noch eine Runde Doom3 *lol* schade das es noch keinen Bill Gates Skin gibt für die Monster...dann könnte man so richtig Frust ablassen.

Gruß´
Tigo


----------



## tobeast (11. August 2004)

FlyingLion am 11.08.2004 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt das mit dem längeren booten is mir auch aufgefallen.



Ja, der Rechner ist bei mir ganz schön langsamer geworden beim Booten. Hoffentlich wird das bald behoben.


----------



## B14CKD34TH (11. August 2004)

Tigo am 11.08.2004 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Installation lief eigentlich beim 2.Versuch reibungslos. Beim ersten ist der Rechner beim Start abgeschmiert. Alle Platten komplett Platt gemacht (320GB) 2 Stunden formatiert und eventuelle fehlerhaften Sektoren zu beseitigen. Nach der Installation ist mir aufgefallen, daß wenn das SP2 nur drauf ist, läuft Windows wie geschmiert, außer das ab und zu die "READ" oder "WRITE" - Schutzverletzungen zustande kamen, was aber mit dem Hinzufügen des Schalters "/Execute" in der Boot.ini dann behoben war. Nach dem installieren der neusten Treiber für die Hardware wurde das System schnell instabil..ein Rechtsklick auf das DVD-Rom-Lwk brachte das System dann schließlich zum kompletten Absturz. Es könnte wegen des Intel App. Accelerator sein, weil bevor ich ihn installierte, lief alles ganz gut, selbst WinAmp harmonierte ganz gut ohne abzuschmieren....Die neue Sicherheitsdingsbums hab ich erstmal dank Antispy wieder runtergehauen bzw deaktiviert, weil ich mit meinen Tools besser fahre. ;o) Diese Firewall hatte am Anfang mein Netzwerk ausgebremst (bis zu 45 Selbst mit diversen Einstellungen, das der und der Rechner vollen Zugriff haben sollte. Aber bevor ich nun ein weiteres Mal neu installiere, gönn ich mir noch eine Runde Doom3 *lol* schade das es noch keinen Bill Gates Skin gibt für die Monster...dann könnte man so richtig Frust ablassen.
> 
> Gruß´
> Tigo




Das sind aber schon üble Probs. Sowas hatte ich net Gottseidank. Aber Doom³ läuft auch ein bißchen Flüssiger.


----------



## Tigo (11. August 2004)

also alles im allen, mit einem gut gepatchten SP1 lief alles besser, bluescreens und allg. Schutzverletzungen gabs eigentlich seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr...bis jetzt...*singt....alle Jahre wieder...*lol** und so ein newbie in Sachen Computer bin ich nun echt nicht mehr...seit über 12Jahren mein Hobby... *grins* aber solche Sachen muss man einfach meistern ;o) 

Gruß
Tigo

PS: Die neue Rechtschreibung macht mich richig konfus..nun schreib ich zweierlei...einmal alt und einmal neu..die spinnen die politiker


----------



## Sokraates (11. August 2004)

Bei mir ging die Installation glatt. SP2 konnte zwar die Datei "atapi.sys" zwar nicht sichern, aber das kann man getrost überspringen.

Im Anschluss startete das Systemaber etwas behäbiger. Auch werden bei jedem Systemstart zwei Registry-Einträge verändert:

"{8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467}" (new data: "") deleted in Global browser toolbar

"Local Page" (new data: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm") changed in Browser page
(kopiert  aus dem Log von SpyBot - Search & Destroy)

Beide Einträge beziehen sich auf den Internet Explorer. Den Sinn des ersten kann ich nur erahnen, es soll aber wohl sichergestellt werden, dass Spy- oder Malware nichts verändern, also wird der Eintrag gelöscht.

Der zweite Eintrag schützt vor Browser-Hijacking: die Startseite wird durch die letzte vom Nutzer definierte Seite (bei mir eine leere Seite) ersetzt.

Bei mir ist das gesamte Sicherheitscenter per XPAntispy deaktiviert, da ich schon vorher Antivirus und Firewall installiert hatte. Auf automatische Updates verzichte ich auch weiterhin gerne.
Unangenehm fällt dabei auf, dass man nach dem ersten Neustart nur gefragt wird, ob man die automatischen Updates aktivieren möchte. Die MS-Firewall ist gleich eingeschalten und blockiert den Start einer bereits vorhandenen Firewall.

Dazu noch ein wichtiger Hinweis: in Fachartikeln wurde mehrfach betont, dass die MS-Firewall nur auf unangeforderte eingehende Verbindungen achtet . Ist das System einmal befallen, hilft sie nicht mehr. Ein Virus kann damit problemlos nach außen funken und neue Daten nachladen.

Bessere Gratis-Firewalls gibt es von Kerio, Sygate oder ZoneAlarm.

Das Internet ist auch bei mir eine Spur langsamer. Den Patch von winfuture.de muss ich erst ausprobieren. Da ich Mozilla Firefox zum surfen und Mozilla Thunderbird für E-Mails verwende, kann ich über den "neuen" Internet Explorer nichts sagen. Einen Popup-Blocker habe ich ja schon lange. 

Löblich ist, dass SP2 die Standardprogramme nicht verändert. Lediglich der Messenger wird wieder installiert, wenn man ihn vorher entfernt hat.

Das war etwas detailliert, hoffe aber es hilft.

Grüße,
Sokraates


----------



## Gamba (11. August 2004)

profikiller23 am 11.08.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> meine internetverbindung war nach installation des SP2 sehr viel langsamer.
> nach installation des patches bei winfuture.de (bei dem die maximale anzahl gleichzeitiger verbindungen von 10 auf 50 erhöht wird) lief wieder alles wie geschmiert.
> 
> und nach deaktivierung einiger punkte im sicherheitsscenter meckert windows auch nicht mehr weil keine firewall/antivirensoftware oder automatische updates erkannt wurden.
> ...




währe nett von dir wenn du den genauen link auf winfuture.de Seite nennen könntest.
Suche mir schon einen heissen.
Danke im voraus


----------



## vodoomaster (11. August 2004)

Hallo!

Hab das Service Pack 2 nun bei 3 verschiedenen System ausprobiert.
Funktioniert überall einwandfrei, Virenscanner wurde vom Sicherheitscenter gefunden und akzeptiert, spätestens nach einem neuen Update.

Was mich stört, der Boot-Screen hat sich geändert. Das "professional" ist Weg, sieht jetzt so leer aus.

Die neue Wireless LAN Variante ist ebenfalls gut gemacht, mich hier stört ist, dass nach dem Booten Windows bei ausgeschaltenen WLAN meldet, dass keine verfügbares LAN in der Nähe ist.   

Ansonsten   

cu


----------



## Kyo2000 (11. August 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...



hallo, die Installation des Service Pack 2 ging ohne Probleme, allerdings gibt das Sicherheitscenter die Meldung aus, das der Virenscanner nicht auf dem neuesten Stand ist. Ich hab Norton Internet Security 2004 und alle verfügbaren Updates sind installiert.


----------



## Yikrazuul (11. August 2004)

Gamba am 11.08.2004 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> währe nett von dir wenn du den genauen link auf winfuture.de Seite nennen könntest.
> Suche mir schon einen heissen.
> Danke im voraus




Ich kenn ein Patch auf   dieser Seite ...


----------



## Sokraates (11. August 2004)

Kyo2000 am 11.08.2004 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Norton Internet Security 2004 und alle verfügbaren Updates sind installiert.



Vom Internet Security weiß ich nichts, aber Antivirus 2004 hat heute in der früh ein programmupdate angezeigt.
Es dürft sich wohl um den in http://www.winfuture.de/news,15984.html erwähnten SP2-Kompatibilitätspatch handeln.

Vielleicht kommt der für Internet Security etwas später.

Gruß,
Sokraates


----------



## HanFred (11. August 2004)

Yikrazuul am 11.08.2004 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamba am 11.08.2004 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich oben längst geposted. ich hab's jetzt mit hexeditor wieder auf unlimitiert gestellt. mal sehen wie das geht.


----------



## mdag1 (11. August 2004)

Hallo PCG-Team,

ich habe gestern das Sp2 für XP installiert und mußte feststellen das dieses SP wohl noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist.

Zum einen wurde das System unheimlich langsam sowohl beim Booten als auch während des Arbeitens.

Viel schlimmer empfand ich jedoch das die Internetkonfiguration durcheinander geriet. Dies zeigte sich zu einen daran, das eine weitere Lan-Verbindung in der Taskleiste erschien die angeblich fehlerhaft war. Auch bei deaktivierter Firewallfunktion war keine Verbindung zum externen Mailserver möglich auch http ging nur spärlich und langsam. Die Auswahl der verwendenden Dienste bei aktivierter Firewall brachten ähnliche Ergebnisse. Nichts ging mehr. Fazit: Ich hab es wieder deinstalliert und warte auf eine Bugfreie-Version.

Gruß
Don


----------



## NoVA7 (11. August 2004)

Ich habe es mir gestern installiert.
Meine Erfahrungen:

Der Internetexplorer läuft schneller uns stabiler. 
Der PopUp-Blocker funktioniert einwandfrei und stellt eine Sinnvolle Funktion dar.
Die Firewall ist sehr gut gelungen, und lässt einzelne Programme abschalten wenn man möchte.
Windows an sich lädt ein paar sekunden länger hoch, aber das finde ich weniger tragisch, da das ganze system meiner meinung nach schneller und stabiler läuft.
Die MaxConnection habe ich natürlich auch sofort umgestellt. Ich frage mich wieso Microsoft dies geändert hat!?!?
Man hätte wenigstens im Internet Explorer die Option geben können dIE Eistellungen manuell zu ändern!!!

Im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zu frieden damit. Ich könnte noch viel mehr dazu schreiben und bin auch sicher, dass es noch mehr zu berichten gibt, doch dazu reicht meine Zeit nicht aus.


----------



## ComKeifei (11. August 2004)

Meine Erfahrungen:
- Windows startet deutlich langsamer
- Es gibt jetzt zwei Karteikarten "Windows-Update"; jeweils mit dem selben Inhalt
- Installation ohne Probleme


----------



## B14CKD34TH (11. August 2004)

Fassen wir zusammen,

dafür, dass es von Microsoft kommt, ist das SP2 sehr gelungen  Microsoft hat sich mühe gemacht, das System zu verbessern. Abgesehen vom Booten (finde ich eigentlich auch net SO schlimm, da es nur minimal langsamer ist), finde ich keine anderen schwachstellen bis jetzt. Ich habe keine größeren Probleme.


----------



## Deathlock (11. August 2004)

Windows braucht bei mir auch ewig zum booten, der "automatische update" button in den syseigenschaften ist bei mir auch 2x da. größtes problem bei mir: geöffenete Programme und Ordner werden nicht mehr in der Taskleiste angezeigt. Ebenfalls kann man die Anordung der Schnellstartsymbole nicht verändern. Performance hab ich noch nicht getestet, dürfte aber zumindest nicht schneller laufen. (bei der Bootzeit) 
Ich werds erstmal wieder deinstallieren, bis es für Anwendung plicht ist ,es zu installieren. Die ganzen zusätzlichen Optionen (automatische Updates, Firewall, Popupblocker) brauch sowieso nicht. Intenetexplorer nutzt ich gleich gar nicht.


----------



## comha (11. August 2004)

Im großen und ganzen läuft bei mir alles,mit dem SP2.
Auch bei mir geht das Booten etwas länger,aber davür ist der PC beim Runterfahren schneller  
Nero hat sich beim ersten Start,nach der SP2 Install beschwerd,weil es angeblich nicht kompatibel ist,mit der verwendeten Windowsversion  
Alles andere läuft bei mir ohne Probs bisher,jeweils P4 HT und NF2 Rechner


----------



## Deathlock (11. August 2004)

Nachtrag:

Meine Soundkarte funktioniert nicht mehr (Device not found, SB Audigy2ZS)
Deinstallation aus "Software" funktioniert nicht ("angegebene Datei wurde nicht gefunden"). Systemwiederherstellung geht auch nicht. ("Systemwiederherstellung kann den Computer nicht sichern") Ebenfalls sind meine kompletten Netzwerkverbindungen nicht mehr da, Internet und LAN funktioniert aber noch !???
Ich hab das SP2 nicht über windows update, sondern mittels der 235MB file (WindowsXP-KB835935-SP2-DEU.exe) installiert. Mehr als draufklicken kann man da ja nicht.
Ich darf jetzt wohl oder übel Windows nochmal neu installieren, dann aber ohne SP2. Tolle Wurst.


----------



## XHess (11. August 2004)

Hab mir das SP2 in WinXP integriert und dann als Reparatur über mein bestehendes System gezogen (voherBackup). Lief einwandfrei. Firewallmist und Securiycenter mal gleich deaktiviert weil sonst Onlinespiele wieder macke machen.  Besser oder schlechter, keine Ahnung. Wichtig war mir das nun alle MS Patches in einem sind. Ansonsten, abwarten, weil nach den paar Tagen ist es unmöglich nen Fazit zu geben. Bis dato habe ich keine Fehler bemerkt.

Greetz XHess


----------



## Deathlock (11. August 2004)

Die ganzen Probleme lagen wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich einige (für  mich unwichtige), für winows anscheinend wichtige dienste deaktiviert hatte.  also auf passen, bevor ihr es installiert.


----------



## HanFred (11. August 2004)

Deathlock am 11.08.2004 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganzen Probleme lagen wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich einige (für  mich unwichtige), für winows anscheinend wichtige dienste deaktiviert hatte.  also auf passen, bevor ihr es installiert.



wahrscheinlich, denn ich hab diese fehler nicht. die taskleiste und ihr verhalten haben sich nicht verändert, kein bisschen.


----------



## B14CKD34TH (11. August 2004)

Nochmal ne Question an alle Pros. oder auch an die Redaktion von PCGames. Eine Pressesprecherin von Microsoft hat gesagt, das das Update, was immoment online ist, eigentlich nur für Firmen bestimmt ist. Ein Update für Privat Anwender wird noch kommen. Meine Frage, worin besteht der Unterschied und sollten Privat Anwender dieses Update wieder löschen? Ich blick da net mehr durch.


----------



## HanFred (11. August 2004)

B14CKD34TH am 11.08.2004 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal ne Question an alle Pros. oder auch an die Redaktion von PCGames. Eine Pressesprecherin von Microsoft hat gesagt, das das Update, was immoment online ist, eigentlich nur für Firmen bestimmt ist. Ein Update für Privat Anwender wird noch kommen. Meine Frage, worin besteht der Unterschied und sollten Privat Anwender dieses Update wieder löschen? Ich blick da net mehr durch.



das bezieht sich, denke ich, nur auf die grösse des SP. firmen lassen sicher nicht jeden PC einzeln das SP installieren mit der internet-installation, sondern ziehen es entweder komplett drauf oder (wahrscheinlicher) basteln ein neues referenzimage für die clients inkl. SP2. und dazu brauchen die das ganze SP.
für heimanwender besteht dann der andere weg über eine internet-installation, wo nur gerade die benötigten dateien downloaded und installiert werden. aber auch hier ist es am saubersten, sich eine windowsxp-sp2-integriert-cd zu erstellen und windows neu aufzuziehen.


----------



## B14CKD34TH (11. August 2004)

HanFred am 11.08.2004 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> das bezieht sich, denke ich, nur auf die grösse des SP. firmen lassen sicher nicht jeden PC einzeln das SP installieren mit der internet-installation, sondern ziehen es entweder komplett drauf oder (wahrscheinlicher) basteln ein neues referenzimage für die clients inkl. SP2. und dazu brauchen die das ganze SP.
> für heimanwender besteht dann der andere weg über eine internet-installation, wo nur gerade die benötigten dateien downloaded und installiert werden. aber auch hier ist es am saubersten, sich eine windowsxp-sp2-integriert-cd zu erstellen und windows neu aufzuziehen.




Aber am SP wird sich nichts ändern? Das wär ja auch irgendwie schwachsinnig.


----------



## Nightelf (11. August 2004)

> Der Softwareriese bezeichnet das Komplett-Paket als "Netzwerkinstallationspaket", welches vor allem "für IT-Spezialisten und Entwickler" gedacht sei. *In Wirklichkeit benötigt aber jeder dieses Paket, der das SP2 mehr als einmal installieren möchte, etwa weil er mehrere XP-Installation damit versorgen will oder aber weil er XP später mal neu aufsetzen möchte oder muss.*


Quelle
Die "Einzelplatzversion" von Windowsupdate wird also nur einmal verfügbar sein und sich nur in der Grösse, aber nicht in der Wirkung von dem grossen Paket unterscheiden.


----------



## Chmeee (11. August 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...


Sp2 instalation ging ohne Probleme,aber musste die Treiber für:
Grafikka,Soundka ,Chipsatz,Dsl neu instaliern.
ES läuft ohne Probleme .
AVK 2004 wurde erkannt, Kerio Firewall nicht


----------



## smiliboi (11. August 2004)

FlyingLion am 11.08.2004 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> also bei mir lief SP2 sofort ohne Probleme. Ich zwar ausser dem Popup Blocker noch kein wirklich sinnvolles Feature gefunden aber was solls?
> 
> Allerdings hat das Sicherheitscenter irgendwie meinen Norton Anitvirus 2003 Prof. nit richtig erkannt: Er sagt zwar dass er installiert sei, der Status des Progs jedoch unbekannt ist obwohl er einwandfrei läuft




die norton progs haben einen selbstschutz der dies verhindert., darum kann windows den status nicht abfragen. ( soll manipulationen an den progs verhindern)

Sp2 installiert den messenger wieder!!!!!!
ich tus nicht drauf.


----------



## HanFred (11. August 2004)

smiliboi am 11.08.2004 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> verhindern)
> 
> Sp2 installiert den messenger wieder!!!!!!
> ich tus nicht drauf.



ist dank dem neuen XPAntispy längst wieder weg *g*


----------



## Geschan (11. August 2004)

*24 Stunden - SP 2*

Bei mir gab es bisher Folgende Probleme:
Sowol Norton Anti Virus als auch Norton Internet Security wurden zwar vom Sicherheitscenter erkannt, aber bei beiden konnte der Status der Programme  vom Sicherheitscenter *nicht* ermittelt werden.

Sonst gab es noch einige Abstürze (bisher 9) mit folgenden Bluescreens:
#*1* --------------------------------------------------------- 


> [...]
> DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> [...]
> ohci1394.sys


Kamm ingesamt seit Installation 6 mal vor. Eine direkte Ursache konnte ich nicht feststellen....in allen Fällen war aber Firefox in Benutzung....
//# --------------------------------------------------------- 
#*2* --------------------------------------------------------- 


> [...]
> DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> [...]
> portcls.sys


Kamm insgesamt 2 mal vor
//# --------------------------------------------------------- 
#*3* --------------------------------------------------------- 


> [...]
> DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> [...]
> nvatabus.sys


Kamm "nur" ein mal vor....bei diesem Fehler könnte es aber zu einem Konflikt zwischen einen Norton Virus Scan und einem zweiten Scan der von einem IE ActiveX-Element zur gleichen Zeit ausgeführt wurde gekommen sein...
//# --------------------------------------------------------- 

So viel zu meinem Eindruck nach 24 Stunden SP 2....
sonst verlief eigendlich alles Reibungsloss...jedes Programm das ich bis Dato benutzt habe hat sich nicht beschwert oder einen Fehler verursacht.
Einziege auffälligkeit ist, dass mein InterVideo WinDVD beine Audigy 2 ZS Platinum Pro nicht mehr als HD taugliche Creative Soundkarte erkennt...kann aber auch an dem kürzlich von mir vorgenommenem Treiber Update meiner Soundkarte liegen....

Gruß,
Geschan


----------



## seppelq (11. August 2004)

hm glaubts echt das bringt was sp2 ? seid ma ehrlich , was hat das sp1 gebracht? na na?? viren viren würmer würmer und viel mehr...
was wird das tolle sp2 also bringen??na ?? schonma dran gedacht das die meisten NEUEN viren nur auf sp1 gingen ( ok vom IE abgesehen), und ich wette das mind 2 fehler in der sp2 Fw sind , z.b durch buffer overflows , welche im sp1 pack ja genug vorhanden waren, und mein freund hats getestet, die sp2 fw blockt nicht mal ntpw bruteforces , was ja wohl eine sehr sehr alte methode ist, 

ich habe das winxp prof drauf, ohne einen einzigen patch(denn es werden nur neue viren und würmer fuer die neuen sachen geschrieben, nicht mehr fuer die alten),( mein motto btw : microsoft patches: 5 bugs weg, 10 neue da)
und ich habe seid einem halben jahr!!!! kein einziges problem mehr gehabt , ich benutze kein firewall, nur Antivir , mehr nicht, wenn man den router nur richtig konfiguriert(alle ports zu, keine ping antworten) und kein IE,Outlook, usw,.. nicht mehr benutzt kann kaum was passieren

soviel meine meinung zum sp2 bzw windows patches allgemein



edit: als mein freund das sp2 installen wollte, blue screen und er durfte win neuinstallen


----------



## TieREX (11. August 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

Seit 2Tagen habe ich das SP2 bei mir drauf. Bin seitdem alles am probieren, um endlich einen Fehler zu finden bzw. eine Schwachstelle zu orten. Aber leider muss ich dies als negativ beantworten.

Mein PC läuft wie vorher auch, mit Einbildung dass er irgendwie schneller bzw. runder funktioniert. Bin begeistert. Auch die neue Firewall hat schon nach dem Installieren komische Proggies gefunden, die jede andere Fremdsoftware nicht mal erwähnt hatte.

Ich habe in einigen Foren schon wieder viele negative Äußerungen zu dem SP2 gesehen. Ich bin seit Win95 dabei und kann nur sagen, es gibt immer diese rummeckernden PC-Junkies, die über jedes MS-Produkt, sei es ein neues BS oder nur ein SP meckern aber zu feige oder einfach zu doof sind auf ein anderes BS/OS umzusteigen.

Ich nehme mir die Freiheit raus: "Für mich ist Microsoft ein Meilenstein in der  IT-Welt, und ohne MS wäre es sicher noch lange nicht so weit!"

thx T-REX


----------



## Geschan (11. August 2004)

seppelq am 11.08.2004 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> hm glaubts echt das bringt was sp2 ? seid ma ehrlich , was hat das sp1 gebracht? na na?? viren viren würmer würmer und viel mehr...
> was wird das tolle sp2 also bringen??na ?? schonma dran gedacht das die meisten NEUEN viren nur auf sp1 gingen ( ok vom IE abgesehen), und ich wette das mind 2 fehler in der sp2 Fw sind , z.b durch buffer overflows , welche im sp1 pack ja genug vorhanden waren, und mein freund hats getestet, die sp2 fw blockt nicht mal ntpw bruteforces , was ja wohl eine sehr sehr alte methode ist,
> 
> ich habe das winxp prof drauf, ohne einen einzigen patch(denn es werden nur neue viren und würmer fuer die neuen sachen geschrieben, nicht mehr fuer die alten),( mein motto btw : microsoft patches: 5 bugs weg, 10 neue da)
> ...


Bringen wird es sicher etwas, da es immerhin einen richtigen Firewall einführt und man gerade dazu genötigt wird das Automatische Update zu Aktivieren (sonst nervt einen beim jeden Start das sicherheits center) und ein AntiViren Programm will es auch noch....und das hallte ich nicht unbedingt für schlecht, sondern eher für notwendig...

Ob das ganze übel mit SP 1 kahm weis ich nicht, aber ich bezweifle es doch sehr, da es nur wenige Anderungen mit sich brachte und sonst nur eine reine BugFix Sammlung war....
Auserdem ist nichts von Microsoft gleich nach dem Release pervekt...erst recht nicht das Service Pack 2, aber ich denke MS ist da schon auf dem richtigem Weg...

Dein Motto ist auch etwas sehr mit Vorurteilen gespickt...immerhin haben Tests eines Instituts, das unter anderem die Amerikanische Regierung in Sachen IT Sicherheit berät ergeben, dass Windows XP mit allen Patches (& SP 2) sicherer ist als Linux und Apple....ein Win XP ohne irgendwelche Patches aber am meisten Sicherheitslöcher hat als jedes andere Betriebssystem im Rohzustand....
Auserdem ist die gefärdung eines PCs immer vom Surf-&Nutzerverhalten des Users abhängig....ist der User von Grund auf vorsichtig, wird ihn woll nicht so schnell etwas passierem wie einem naivem 08/15 User....

Soviel zu meiner Meinung zu deiner Meinung *gg*


----------



## Hells_Bells (11. August 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...



Tjoa, gestern Abend SP2 installiert und nach ner Viertelstunde wieder deinstalliert. Warum ? Weil sich seit dem RC 2 eigentlich nichts verbessert hat...Bootzeit unter aller Kanone, selbst nach Defrag der Startfiles und gleich das erste Game welches ich testen wollte, startete gar nicht erst. Es handelte sich um mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel PES 3.
Die Sache mit dem Sicherheitscenter ist ja sinnvoll und auch klasse, quasi alles unter einer Haube, aber was nutzt es, wenn die Games nicht laufen.
Außerdem zwackt das SP 2 ganz schön Hauptspeicher ab (war aber zu erwarten). Würde mich mal interessieren ob die zahlreichen Probleme mit Installern und Deinstallern auch noch vorhanden sind.
Na ja, ich werds mir auf eine CD brennen und bevor nicht eine Patchwelle für die Games erscheint (denke mal das PES 3 bestimmt kein Einzellfall bleiben wird), kommt mir das SP 2 nicht wieder auf die Platte.
Firewall, Virenscanner, Popup Blocker habe ich....Direct X 9.0c sowieso, bevor nicht ein Top Game das Servicepack 2 vorraussetzt, kann es mir gestohlen bleiben.

edit: Als das SP 2 wieder deinstalliert war (klappte ja gut...Respekt MS), also XP wieder den Stand SP 1 hatte, lief PES 3 problemlos.


----------



## Quintus (11. August 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...




Hi,
ich hab das SP2 heute installiert.Allerdings tuhen sich mir ein paar Fragen auf.
Ich hab den PCGH Firewall drauf plus allen Updates.Jetzt würde es mich interessieren ob man den Windows Firewall auch aktiv lassen sollte.Oder ob man ihn abschalten sollte.
Und wenn ich ihn abschalten soll/kann ,wie werde ich die nervigen Meldungen von Windows los?


----------



## seppelq (11. August 2004)

Geschan am 11.08.2004 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Motto ist auch etwas sehr mit Vorurteilen gespickt...immerhin haben Tests eines Instituts, das unter anderem die Amerikanische Regierung in Sachen IT Sicherheit berät ergeben, dass Windows XP mit allen Patches (& SP 2) sicherer ist als Linux und Apple....ein Win XP ohne irgendwelche Patches aber am meisten Sicherheitslöcher hat als jedes andere Betriebssystem im Rohzustand....



ehh rofl? link? 
sicherer ist als Linux und Apple < rofl rofl rofl, es gibt kaum viren und würmer fuer apple, und jeden tag kommen neue fuer windows raus LOL komischer , und wenn du nen richtig dicker lnx oder unix admin bist, kommt sogut wie keiner mehr durch dein system, von den paar profis abgesehen , schon kla das man linux so einstellen kann , das es so offen wie windows ist

nur frag ihc mich: warum gibts mehr viren und würmer fuer sp1 als fuer die rohversion ?


----------



## fonce (12. August 2004)

seppelq am 11.08.2004 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Geschan am 11.08.2004 22:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das größtenteils nur viren für Windows bekannt sind liegt daran das die breite masse Windows nutzt. Viren entwickler wären ja doof wenn sie dann viren für Linux schreiben würden!!!!!!!! Seit wann gibt es mehr viren für WinXP SP1??? weiss ich nix von. Mit dem SP1 werden sicherheits lücken geschlossen. Wie der eigene PC läuft hängt immer vom Benutzer ab und vom Glück.   

PS: Bei mir läuft WinXP mit SP2 100%tig. Einziger Fehler ist das das Sicherheitscenter NAV04 nicht erkennt. ansonsten alles wunderbar.
Doom3läuft wie geschmiert genau wie alle anderen spiele.


----------



## ShaneRR (12. August 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...



Hab weniger echte Probleme, eher Ärgerlichkeiten.
Zunächst braucht mein XP jetzt etwas länger zum Starten. Es ist ziemlich auffällig daß plötzlich noch nach dem Anmelden die Icons viel langsamer geladen werden. 
Das Sicherheitscenter habe ich komplett abgeschaltet weil ich eine andere Firewall habe (der ich natürlich viel mehr vertraue als der von MS *g*), weil die Virenscanner-Erkennung nicht ging (Norton AntiVirus). Die Automatischen Updates habe ich ebenfalls deaktiviert und die beiden Dienst ausgeschaltet, weil ich nicht will daß XP selbst entscheidet wann und was er ziehen soll. Ausserdem will ich nicht, daß XP nach Hause telefoniert. Mag ja Paranoia sein, aber ich vertraue MS halt nicht.

Damit komme ich zu dem größten Ärgernis:
Als ich das Windows-Update manuell ausführen wollte hat er sich auf v5 geupdatet. Leider scheint es aber nicht mehr möglich zu sein sich die Updates selbst auszusuchen.
Ich habe es seit jeher erfolgreich vermieden, mir den Media Player 9 zu ziehen und noch paar andere Updates wie den MS Messanger. Ich nutze sie beide nicht. Jetzt aber kann ich mich nicht mehr darauf verlassen, daß Windows sie doch selbstständig zieht.
Und das Update verweigerte auch die Arbeit mit dem Kommentar, er bräuchte drei Dienste (intelligenter Hintergrundübertragungsdienst, automatische Updates und noch einer, den ich aber aktiviert hatte).
Was soll das bitte? Wozu brauche ich die, wenn ich manuell updaten will? Das war bei v4 noch nicht notwendig.

Soweit ich gesehen habe, laufen andere Sachen aber problemlos. Doom 3 geht, (T)Raumschiff Suprise auch, Photoshop 7 ebenfalls.
Im Moment bleibe ich also noch bei SP2, sollten nicht noch weitere Dinge auftauchen. Die Sache mit den Automatischen Updates finde ich aber schon extrem ärgerlich.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. August 2004)

Quintus am 11.08.2004 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den PCGH Firewall drauf plus allen Updates.Jetzt würde es mich interessieren ob man den Windows Firewall auch aktiv lassen sollte.Oder ob man ihn abschalten sollte.
> Und wenn ich ihn abschalten soll/kann ,wie werde ich die nervigen Meldungen von Windows los?



Zwei Firewalls sollte man nicht aktiv haben. Schalte die von XP einfach ab. Dazu im Sicherheitscenter auf "Windows-Firewall" und auf "inaktiv" stellen. Nun ist der Punkt Firewall im Sicherheitscenter rot. Hier unter Firewall auf Empfehlungen.... und im neuen Fenster unten den Punkt "Ich verfüge über eine Firewalllösung, die ich selbst überwache". Dann auf OK und unter Firewall steht nun "Nicht überwacht" und Windows ist ruhig.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. August 2004)

ShaneRR am 12.08.2004 07:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich das Windows-Update manuell ausführen wollte hat er sich auf v5 geupdatet. Leider scheint es aber nicht mehr möglich zu sein sich die Updates selbst auszusuchen.



Doch das geht. Wenn du auf Windows Updates gegangen bis, dann kannst du dort auf der Seite zwischen der Schnellinstallation und Benutzerdefinierten Installation wählen. Unter Benutzerdefinierter bekommst du dann wieder eine Liste, wie in den alten Versionen.


----------



## Mumpi (12. August 2004)

profikiller23 am 11.08.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> meine internetverbindung war nach installation des SP2 sehr viel langsamer.
> nach installation des patches bei winfuture.de (bei dem die maximale anzahl gleichzeitiger verbindungen von 10 auf 50 erhöht wird) lief wieder alles wie geschmiert.
> 
> und nach deaktivierung einiger punkte im sicherheitsscenter meckert windows auch nicht mehr weil keine firewall/antivirensoftware oder automatische updates erkannt wurden.
> ...



Welchen patches hast Du installiert  ""(bei dem die maximale anzahl gleichzeitiger verbindungen von 10 auf 50 erhöht wird)""

Danke für Deine Info


----------



## HanFred (12. August 2004)

Mumpi am 12.08.2004 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> es läuft alles wie geschmiert.



Welchen patches hast Du installiert  ""(bei dem die maximale anzahl gleichzeitiger verbindungen von 10 auf 50 erhöht wird)""

Danke für Deine Info [/quote]

http://www.lvllord.de/


----------



## csad2775 (12. August 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...



bisher hab ich mit dem sp2 keine probleme außer eines. seit dem das sp2 installiert ist, kann es passieren das es ewig dauert bis er internetseiten geöffnet hat.(aber nicht immer) es sieht so aus als wäre die verbindung gekappt und dann voreinmal wieder aufgenommen.  ich verwende firefox und ie. das prob tritt bei aktivierter sowie deaktivierter firewall auf. die netzwerkverbindungen sind aber in ordnung.

wegen dem booten kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren, es geht genauso schnell wie vorher.

greets


----------



## HanFred (12. August 2004)

csad2775 am 12.08.2004 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> bisher hab ich mit dem sp2 keine probleme außer eines. seit dem das sp2 installiert ist, kann es passieren das es ewig dauert bis er internetseiten geöffnet hat.(aber nicht immer) es sieht so aus als wäre die verbindung gekappt und dann voreinmal wieder aufgenommen.  ich verwende firefox und ie. das prob tritt bei aktivierter sowie deaktivierter firewall auf. die netzwerkverbindungen sind aber in ordnung.
> 
> wegen dem booten kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren, es geht genauso schnell wie vorher.
> 
> greets



probier auch mal den fix, den link dazu hab ich gleich über deinem posting reingesetzt. vielleicht geht's nachher besser.


----------



## Winterreifen (12. August 2004)

Also ich hab es installiert und leider nach langem hin und her wieder deinstallieren müssen.
Schade, ich fand es eigentlich sehr gut.
Aber komischerweise ging meine Ping bei Steam derart in die höhe, dass eine Verbinndung zu einem Server oder gar das spielen fast unmöglich waren.
Alleine schon bei der Einwahl musste ich zum Teil über 10 min. warten bis Steam nach dem Update auf SP2 sich mit Servern aus meiner Favoriten Liste verbunden hat, für die ich bisher max. 30 sek. gebraucht hatte.
Ich weiss nicht wieso und wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar, aber komischerweise hab ich die Verbindungsprobleme immer noch, obwohl ich gerade deshalb SP2 wieder deinstallieren musste.

Weiss jemand einen Rat?


----------



## HanFred (12. August 2004)

Winterreifen am 12.08.2004 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab es installiert und leider nach langem hin und her wieder deinstallieren müssen.
> Schade, ich fand es eigentlich sehr gut.
> Aber komischerweise ging meine Ping bei Steam derart in die höhe, dass eine Verbinndung zu einem Server oder gar das spielen fast unmöglich waren.
> Alleine schon bei der Einwahl musste ich zum Teil über 10 min. warten bis Steam nach dem Update auf SP2 sich mit Servern aus meiner Favoriten Liste verbunden hat, für die ich bisher max. 30 sek. gebraucht hatte.
> ...



wenn der mehrerer verbindungen aufmacht (ich weiss es nicht, nutze kein steam), dann siehe oben. fix installieren und testen.


----------



## csad2775 (12. August 2004)

HanFred am 12.08.2004 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Winterreifen am 12.08.2004 10:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo ist der link??????? oder bin ich blind????

greets


----------



## Geschan (12. August 2004)

seppelq am 11.08.2004 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ehh rofl? link?
> sicherer ist als Linux und Apple < rofl rofl rofl, es gibt kaum viren und würmer fuer apple, und jeden tag kommen neue fuer windows raus LOL komischer , und wenn du nen richtig dicker lnx oder unix admin bist, kommt sogut wie keiner mehr durch dein system, von den paar profis abgesehen , schon kla das man linux so einstellen kann , das es so offen wie windows ist
> 
> nur frag ihc mich: warum gibts mehr viren und würmer fuer sp1 als fuer die rohversion ?


*>>LINK*
Im Test geht es nicht darum wie viele Viren auf einen PC kommen können...da ist XP doch klar im Nachteil, weil es für dieses Betriebssystem woll die meisten Viren gibt. Sondern es geht darum, welche Sicherheitslücken und Fehler im System ein Virus/Wurm/Hacker ect. ausnützen kann, um in es eindringen zu können und diese Möglichkeiten  wurden getestet. Das Magazin hat in dem Fall nicht selber getestet, sondern wie gesagt von einem angesehenen, unabhängigem Institut...Dabei war Win XP im Rohzustand am anfälligstem, aber alle anderen haben auch Lücken gehabt...Apple war im Rohzustand noch am besten dran, mit allen Patches und Sicherheitseinstellungen war Windows XP am Sichersten von allen getesteten Systemen. Apple war mit allen Patches und Sicherheitseinstellungen auf Platz zwei, fast gleichauf lag Suse Linux auf Platz 3, ebenfals mit allen Patches und Sicherheitseinstellungen....

Deine Frage ist in dem Sinne überflüssig, da es nicht mehr Viren für SP 1 als bei der Rohversion gibt....vielleicht kommt es dir jetzt so vor, aber da du anscheinend nie SP 1 probiert hast, kannst du es garnicht wissen....
Wie schon gesagt, hängt die sicherheit eines PCs ganz vom Verhalten des Anwenders ab und deshalb kannst du nicht wissen, ob bei dir auch Viren durch kommen würden wie bei Freunden, Bekannten oder sonst wem. 
Denn ob ein Virus/Wurm&Co. in dein System kommt, hängt meiner Meinung nach kein bischen an den Patches die du Installiert hast oder nicht, es hängt nur vom User ab.
Beweis: Ich habe bisher alle Patches von MS sovort nach dem erscheinen installiert und hatte noch *nie* einen Virus auf meinem PC....Da hinkt deine These doch auf einmal?!?


----------



## Negative (12. August 2004)

seppelq am 11.08.2004 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ...schonma dran gedacht das die meisten NEUEN viren nur auf sp1 gingen ...
> 
> ...denn es werden nur neue viren und würmer fuer die neuen sachen geschrieben, nicht mehr fuer die alten



Auhauerha! Ich weiss nicht, wer dich derart schlecht informiert hat. Muss wohl der Kollege aus Absurdistan gewesen sein.


----------



## Geschan (12. August 2004)

Laut diesem Dokument von Symantec sollten Norton Produkte schon kompatibel zu SP 2 sein. 
Das Dokument wurde gestern von Symantec Online gestellt und beinhaltet, dass man nach dem Ausführen von "LiveUpdate" auf einem Windwos XP Rechner mit SP 2 eine Meldung von Symantec kommen soll, in der man dem Windows Dienst den Zugriff auf den Status von Norton Produkten erlauben kann.

Das Dokument fined ihr unter folgendem Link:
*>> Zum Dokument*

Da das Dokument erst gestern Online geangen ist, vermut ich einfach mal, dass das Update, von dem dort die Rede ist bald über die Live Update Funktion zu verfügung stehen wird.


----------



## Tigo (12. August 2004)

so, hab mein windows abermal neu installiert, aber bloß bis service pack 1 und darüber das winfuture-update pack 1.7...so lief und läuft mein rechner wenigstens. Wiederum muß ich sagen, die Probleme die die anderen Seiten so beschrieben haben, zum Beispiel mit der WinTV-Nexus-s...das das TV-Programm nicht mehr funzt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, weil es halt bei mir auf anhieb funzte. Ich warte lieber noch mit dem SP2, oder ich versuch eine 2.Version auf Platte zu schieben, und das dann per Bootmanager starten. Das verrückte an der Sache ist ja, das der Laufwerksmanager von XP SP2 nicht zu starten ging, weil angeblich illegale Sektoren bzw defekte Sektoren auf der Platte waren...320GB Daten wurden nicht mehr richtig gelesen...Dank Knoppix konnt ich aber die Daten retten, weil Knoppix irgendwie keine Fehler gefunden hatte. Viren hat ich 100% auch keine drauf, weil der Rechner eh nicht mit dem Netz verbunden ist. Vielleicht waren es aber einfach nur die Treiber, die das SP2 so instabil gemacht haben, weiß nicht ob jemand Erfahrung hat mit den neusten Audigy 2 ZS-Treibern, mit den Nexus-s-Treibern, mit der Logitech MX510 etc....

Gruß
Tigo


----------



## chaos-inc (12. August 2004)

Vorgestern installiert und null Probs,
nachdem die ganze integrierte Kacke deaktiviert war auch keine Systemmeldungen mehr.
Auch meine Komplettlösung "Steganos Internet Security 6" läuft problemlos,
Downloads und sonstige Onlineangelegenheiten wie bisher.

Was Viren und Würmer angeht: Ich hatte noch nie irgendwas, egal ob mit Softwarefirewall, Virenscanner, etc oder ohne.
Ein gut eingestellter Router ist alles.

Geschwindigkeitsmäßig hab ich noch nicht gemessen, aber mein Rechner läuft eh ständig und ein Bootlogo ohne "Prof", wen juckt´s!?

Im Endeffekt bin ich positiv entäuscht: Ich war gespannt, welche Probleme SP2 denn nun verursachen würde - und was ist: nix!!!
So ´ne Scheiße!


----------



## Pampers (12. August 2004)

Also, wie schon so oft gesagt wird der PC mit SP2 merklich langsamer. Allerdings empfinde ich dies nicht nur beim booten so, sondern auch im normalen Windows betrieb. Was mich aber am meisten stört ist, wenn man ein Spiel odä. beendet, benötigt der Rechner fast 2 minuten bis er wieder normale Rechengeschwindigkeit hat. Vorher braucht er ne halbe Minute und länger um nen Ordner zu öffnen..
Was mich auch bissle genervt hat; nach der Installation war Outlook Express inklusive e-mails und Co. wech.  Da nimmt man einmal ein Microsoft Tool in Anspruch dann wirds einem weggenommen . Allerdings konnte ich das Prob durch eine Neuinstallation über -->Software wieder beheben und die e-mails habsch auch wieder. 
Was wohl auch nich so ganz funzt is der Popupblocker. Ich hab ihn mal Spaßeshalber angemacht und den Norten aus, aba 50% der Werbung und Popups hat er nicht geblockt, bzw. hat Downloads geblockt als Sicherheitsrisiko...*rofl*.
Was auch nervt ist das Sicherheitscenter, allerdings lässt sich dieses ja leicht über die msconfig. ausschalten.
Ansonsten bringt SP2 wenigstens die ein oder anderen ganz netten Features wie die Wlan installation mit. Darum würd ich sagen: geben wir Microsoft noch die Chance zu nem Update des SP2, dann wirds bestimmt garnich schlecht.


----------



## Deathlock (12. August 2004)

Die Performance ist echt mies. Doom3 lädt viel öfter nach (768MB) und auch beim Benchmark hab ich 4fps weniger. Bei gerade mal 28fps sind das 14%! Der Bootvorgang geht, solange man SP2 auf eine neuinstallaliertes Windows installiert.


----------



## Geschan (12. August 2004)

Bei mir sind bisher keine Performence einbusen aufgetaucht....

Ich denke das ist eine neben Erscheinung, die bei einigen Systemen auftaucht, bei anderen wiederum nicht...je nach Programmen, Hardware und Konfiguration....*schulterzuck*


----------



## csad2775 (13. August 2004)

HanFred am 12.08.2004 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> csad2775 am 12.08.2004 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leider nicht...läuft gleich...hab dann ne sys-wiederherstellung gemacht...aber nun ist es beim sp1 auch das selbe*g*

greets


----------



## TanteGertrud (13. August 2004)

So, zwei Dinge zum SP2:

1. Doom3 (Deutsche Fassung) läuft nun auf meinem System nur noch mit 7,8 FPS (timedemo demo1 --> Wert aus 2. Durchlauf), bei SP1 waren es noch 38,9 FPS)

2. Mein Lenkrad Thrustmaster Enzo Ferrari ForceFeedback verweigert bei DTM2 seinen Dienst bei den FFB-Effekten respektive bricht die Performance auf Diashow-Niveau ein!

Gott sei Dank habe ich vor der SP2-Installation meine Systemplatte gebackuped! 

Gruß,

Tante


----------



## Geschan (13. August 2004)

*An alle Norton User* Symantec bietet nun zwei Updates über Live Update an, die beide *nacheinander* runtergeladen und installiert werden müssen.

Dannach kommt eine Meldung, in der ihr Windows gestatten könnt, auf den Status von Norton Produkten zuzugreifen indem ihr das Häckchen entfehrnt....

[EDIT]ACHTUNG: Überlegt es euch gut, denn anscheinend kann dieser Vorgang bis jetzt nicht rückgängig gemacht werden....

Gruß,
Geschan


----------



## Matthias (13. August 2004)

Geschan am 11.08.2004 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Motto ist auch etwas sehr mit Vorurteilen gespickt...immerhin haben Tests eines Instituts, das unter anderem die Amerikanische Regierung in Sachen IT Sicherheit berät ergeben, dass Windows XP mit allen Patches (& SP 2) sicherer ist als Linux und Apple....ein Win XP ohne irgendwelche Patches aber am meisten Sicherheitslöcher hat als jedes andere Betriebssystem im Rohzustand....


Dieser Test (es handelt sich ja wohl um den er in der CHIP 08/2004 behandelt wurde) ist teilweise doch recht fragwürdig. 
Dass WinXP mit allen Patches sicher ist, das glaub ich denen.
Nur, dass Linux (eigentlich SuSE 9.1) und MacOS 10.3.3 (wieso nennen die das am Titelblatt Apple )  das können die mir nicht unterjubeln.
Denn SuSE hat eine recht schwere Lücke wenn man es neuinstalliert und keine Patches einspielt (Bufferoverflow im SSH-Dienst). Dann gab es noch zwei weniger wichtige Sicherheitslücken die aber, wenn man die integrierte Firewall aktiviert auch beseitigt werden.
Der Rest, der als Gefahrenstufe 1 bezeichnet wird, sind eigentlich keine richtigen Sicherheitslücken, vorallem die, die am Schluss noch überbleiben:
Pingabfrage oder Abfrage des Providers (eine Wahnsinnssicherheitslücke    ) 
Beim MacOs ist es das selbe, was die da als Sicherheitslücke bezeichnen, ist ein Witz:
"[...] zeigt Qualys nur noch zwei Einträge der Stufe 1 an - etwa die "Reachable Hostlist". Die zeigt, dass der Mac beim Provider mit einer IP-Adresse"  (a geh, das glaub ich nicht) "und einem DNS-Namen " (wirklich?) "registriert ist"

Also würde ich diesen Test insofern nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Dass WinXp sicher sein kann ist schön und gut, es bei der Sicherheit über Linux oder MacOs zu stellen, ist meiner Meinung nach falsch.
Aber das war halt eine schöne Schlagzeile mit der man den Verkauf des Hefts sicher für diese Ausgabe gesteigert hat...



> Auserdem ist die gefärdung eines PCs immer vom Surf-&Nutzerverhalten des Users abhängig....ist der User von Grund auf vorsichtig, wird ihn woll nicht so schnell etwas passierem wie einem naivem 08/15 User....


Genau meine Meinung! Wer einen .exe-Anhang in einem Email öffnet, ohne zu wissen worum es sich handelt, oder ohnen einen Virenscan drüberlaufen zu lassen, der ist selbst schuld.


----------



## freeman86 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Service Pack 2--> funktioniert tadellos*

Hi werte comunity habe sp2 bereits installiert und keinerlei probleme festgestellt antivier wird problemlos erkannt sowie firewall etc.
auch etweilige einstellungen im internetexplorer oder anderen progs die das internet benützen funktionieren  

also ich für meinen teil kann bis jetzt nur positives über sp2 berichten mir ist es auch nicht aufgefallen wie so viele berichten dass windows jetzt spürbar länger zum bootn braucht vielleicht 2 oder 3 sekunden aber das ist doch nicht spürbar*gg*

mein erstes lob an microsoft


----------



## Max46 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Service Pack 2--> funktioniert tadellos*

also es tut mir leid, ich bin zu faul um alle Beiträge durchzulesen und möcht euch Fragen , das SP2 was nur für IT-Leute ist soll ja nicht für Heimanwender sein, aber wie kann ich das SP2 ohne Autoupdate für meinen Privaten Rechner ziehen,
halt ziehen und irgendwann mal installieren, halt nicht so automatisch und von Windows gesteuert, weiterin geht AntiSpy noch beim SP2?


----------



## BunGEe (13. August 2004)

*AW: Service Pack 2--> funktioniert tadellos*



			
				Max46 am 13.08.2004 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> also es tut mir leid, ich bin zu faul um alle Beiträge durchzulesen und möcht euch Fragen , das SP2 was nur für IT-Leute ist soll ja nicht für Heimanwender sein, aber wie kann ich das SP2 ohne Autoupdate für meinen Privaten Rechner ziehen,
> halt ziehen und irgendwann mal installieren, halt nicht so automatisch und von Windows gesteuert, weiterin geht AntiSpy noch beim SP2?


Und auch nochmal für dich: Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Service Pack für Privatanwender und für Entwickler. Das SP2 kann du dir hier runterladen.
Und von Antispy gibts ne neue Version.


----------



## Max46 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Service Pack 2--> funktioniert tadellos*

wo gibt es zb. eine neue Version von Anti Spy, es gibt ja auch andere Programme die genau das andere machen als Anti Spy, es wäre sehr schön wenn du eine Seite mit den richtigen und der neuen Version kennnst, danke.


----------



## HanFred (13. August 2004)

*AW: Service Pack 2--> funktioniert tadellos*



			
				Max46 am 13.08.2004 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> wo gibt es zb. eine neue Version von Anti Spy, es gibt ja auch andere Programme die genau das andere machen als Anti Spy, es wäre sehr schön wenn du eine Seite mit den richtigen und der neuen Version kennnst, danke.



der link ist im alten antispy drin:
http://www.xp-antispy.org/
Version 3.8


----------



## sir_nopo (13. August 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...



Hallo Kay und Crew,

also ich muss sagen, dass das SP2 wirklich gut läuft.
Ich habe einen Slipstream erstellt und mein Windows am Dienstag neu aufgespielt.
Ich konnte bis jetzt keine Fehler feststellen, und ich nutze recht viele Programme.
Nur meine Version von ZoneAlarm wurde am Anfang nicht erkannt( Version: 5.0.590.043).
Aber durch ein Update auf v5.1.011(ZoneLabs hat die API integriert) läufts nun.

Ich denke mal,dass die Probleme bei einigen Usern (Internet zu langsam etc.)
daher kommt, dass das SP2 einfach auf das bestehende Windows drauf' installiert wurde. Ich nutze noch ein Modem und die Zugriffszeiten sind extrem niedrig geworden.

Ob man das Sicherheitscenter nun braucht oder nicht, ist sicher Ansichtssache. Für Anfänger ist es aber sehr nützlich, denke ich.

Aber auch die Computervewaltung ist jetzt noch um ein paar Features reicher.
Vorallem, wenn man den Ruhezustand nutzt und normaler Weise ein Passwort für Win nutzt, ist der Rechner nachdem booten(Ruhezusand) nun von Haus aus gespeert. Das war vorher nicht so.

Man sollte ja sowieso seine Treiber und Software regelmäßig updaten.

Ich kann nur sagen, Windows läuft einfach "runder". MS hat gute Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## maxx2003 (13. August 2004)

*Intel Bug!!!*
Nachdem ich XP neu installiert hatte(weil eben dieser Fehler auftrat, aber ich nicht wusste woran es lag) und anschließend das SP2 installiert, installierte ich als nächstes den IAA 2.3. Sobald der drauf ist, funktioniert der ATi Treiber nicht mehr, dabei ist es egal, welche Version man installiert.  
Aber als ich den IAA 2.3 deinstallierte, lief der ATI Treiber wieder ganz normal.
Da der IAA 2.3 schon sehr alt ist(2002), sollte Intel so schnell wie möglich reagieren, denn ohne IAA, laufen einige Programme langsamer.  

ps: Zumindestens konnte ich den Bug auf meinem System entdecken.
Ob andere das selbe Problem haben wie ich, kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht beantworten.


----------



## Max46 (14. August 2004)

Also bei mir läuft es sehr gut bei SISoft Sandra keine Leistungsverluste, Spiele wie Vorher keine Bootverzögerung, nur das Sicherheitszenter hab ich sofort abgeschaltet und die Firewall, hab schon eine auf dem Router.

Gutes  Update.


----------



## aeghistos (14. August 2004)

Viele von euch haben geschrieben, dass ihr System langsamer bootet, diese Beobachtung kann ich nicht teilen. Im Gegenteil, seit das SP2 drauf ist, ist der Bootvorgang bei mir deutlich schneller geworden.


----------



## maxx2003 (14. August 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Billy Boy und sein Verein alles am SP2 gezaubert haben, aber meine  läuft sehr viel schneller und das ganze ohne OC    
Manchmal liegts doch an der Software und nicht an der Hardware.


----------



## Hato_Harpell (15. August 2004)

maxx2003 am 14.08.2004 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Billy Boy und sein Verein alles am SP2 gezaubert haben, aber meine  läuft sehr viel schneller und das ganze ohne OC
> Manchmal liegts doch an der Software und nicht an der Hardware.



Also ich hab hiermal was:

Zitat von www.4players.de: "Das kürzlich veröffentlichte Service Pack 2 für Windows XP verursacht Probleme mit zahlreichen Spielen. Microsoft hat nun eine offizielle Liste aller Spiele und Programme herausgegeben, die momentan gar nicht oder fehlerhaft mit dem Service Pack 2 funktionieren."

Und hier is die offizielle liste:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=884130&product=windowsxpsp2

Naja das wars auch schon


----------



## Sokraates (16. August 2004)

Ade SP2.

Nach langem Test musste ich mich heute von SP2 verabschieden.
Das verlangsamte Internet habe ich zwar mit dem Patch in den Griff bekommen, nicht jedoch den langsamen Bootvogang und das langsame starten einzelner Programme.
Besonders ärgerlich war die künstliche Pause, wenn Ordner mit vielen Unterordnern und Dateien geöffnet wurden.

Den Todesstoß hat SP2 aber die Verlangsamung (besser: Verkrüppelung) von Doom3 versetzt. Das lass ich mit meinem geburtstagsgeschenk nciht machen. 

Nun funktioniert alles tadellos, oder besser gesagt: so wie früher.

Manche Spieler haben zwar von Leistungsgewinnen mit einer Neuinstallation mit SP2 berichtet, doch eine solche werde ich mir jetzt sicher nicht antun.

Schade eigentlich. Bisher haben alle XP-Patches bei mir tadellos funktioniert.

Grüße,
Sokraates


----------



## danysahne333 (17. August 2004)

habe das SP2 jetzt seit 2 tagen drauf. gestern hab ich dann die von ms veröffentlichte liste entdeckt und gleich mal mit UT 2k3 getestet und es funktioniert. nun weiss ich nicht ob ich das SP2 drauflassen soll?!?

wird es updates geben für die liste der nicht fuktinierenden games und programme so das dies wieder laufen???


----------



## TJDragon (17. August 2004)

danysahne333 am 17.08.2004 06:39 schrieb:
			
		

> habe das SP2 jetzt seit 2 tagen drauf. gestern hab ich dann die von ms veröffentlichte liste entdeckt und gleich mal mit UT 2k3 getestet und es funktioniert. nun weiss ich nicht ob ich das SP2 drauflassen soll?!?
> 
> wird es updates geben für die liste der nicht fuktinierenden games und programme so das dies wieder laufen???



Naja das wird wohl daran liegen wie alt die Spiele/programme sind aktuelle spiele bekommen bestimmt einen patch, aber ob ältere Titel das bekommen bezweifle ich stark, z.B. Knights of the old republic ist zwar sehr beliebt aber glaub ich schon zu alt, dass der hersteller dafür extra einen patch rausbringt.


----------



## supertester (17. August 2004)

Wann ist die finale Version des SP2 vorraussichtlich zu downloaden?


----------



## Nightelf (17. August 2004)

supertester am 17.08.2004 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist die finale Version des SP2 vorraussichtlich zu downloaden?


Sie ist schon zum Download freigegeben. Nennt sich "Netzwerkinstallationspaket" und hat 265MB...  Und ja, es IST die finale Version. Wenn du XP jemals neuinstallieren musst, dann wirst du diese Version benötigen, weil du die "Heimanwenderversion" nur einmal von Microsoft runterladen kannst. Wann diese abgespeckte Version erhältlich sein wird... Gute Frage. Das weiss höchstens Microsoft. Die sagen es aber nicht. Eigentlich sollte die Version schon seit gestern über das Auto-Update erhältlich sein (und irgendwann später dann bei windowsupdate.com), aber da noch keine Seite News dazu gebracht hat, wird es das wohl noch nicht geben.


----------



## maks (17. August 2004)

supertester am 17.08.2004 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist die finale Version des SP2 vorraussichtlich zu downloaden?



gibbet doch schon


----------



## supertester (18. August 2004)

Wieso kann ich die Heimanwenderversion nur einmal downloaden?


----------



## Nightelf (18. August 2004)

supertester am 18.08.2004 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso kann ich die Heimanwenderversion nur einmal downloaden?


Weil das folgende Zitat sonst keinen Sinn machen würde. 


> In Wirklichkeit benötigt aber jeder dieses Paket, der das SP2 mehr als einmal installieren möchte, etwa weil er mehrere XP-Installation damit versorgen will oder aber weil er XP später mal neu aufsetzen möchte oder muss.


Quelle 
Das hört sich nicht so an, als ob man über Autoupdate oder windowsupdate.com öfter als einmal an die Version rankäme. Da ich mein XP noch nicht neuinstalliert habe (Wird aber wohl noch kommen...) und meine XP-CD direkt das SP 1 beinhaltet, weiss ich nicht, ob man Service Packs wirklich nur einmal über die Updateservices bekommt, aber ich kann es mir durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## onliner (19. August 2004)

Wollte nur mal dran errinern 

Wer hat denn noch alles dieses seltsame SP2 schon draufgeknallt?

Nach den äuserungen der anderen muss ich mir schwer überlegen ob ich nicht bis zum nächsten Heft (PCGH) warte welche Probleme noch so auftauchen. 

Hab auch schon von Arbeitskollegen gehört das Sie ihre USB-Harddisk nicht mehr anschliesen oder gar ansprechen können. Ergo, mit USB-Sticks ist es so ziemlich ähnlich . Steckt man einen USB-Stick rein Bootet der PC neu und lässt man gleich den Stick dran kommt nur noch ein permanentes Booten.

In der neusten Ausgabe der PCPraxis ist noch mehr an Problematik rauszulesen!


----------



## Nightelf (19. August 2004)

onliner am 19.08.2004 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn noch alles dieses seltsame SP2 schon draufgeknallt?


Ich. Der Popup-Blocker ist gut, auch wenn der vom Mozilla mir besser gefällt.



			
				onliner am 19.08.2004 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den äuserungen der anderen muss ich mir schwer überlegen ob ich nicht bis zum nächsten Heft (PCGH) warte welche Probleme noch so auftauchen.


Wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Vielleicht berichten sie dann ja auch darüber, dass schon die erste Sicherheitslücke gefunden wurde...
Quelle
Wer will, kann ja mal seinen IE testen. Die Lücke soll auf das SP 2 abgestimmt sein, aber auch mit anderen Windowsversionen funktionieren. Den Test gibt es hier.
Ich habe SP 2 und die Lücke ist wirklich vorhanden.



			
				onliner am 19.08.2004 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Steckt man einen USB-Stick rein Bootet der PC neu und lässt man gleich den Stick dran kommt nur noch ein permanentes Booten.


Ich hatte noch kein Problem mit meinem USB-Stick...


----------



## TJDragon (19. August 2004)

Es ist einfach zu schön, dass Microsoft den Webinstaller anscheinend dauernd verschiebt, von Montag auf Mittwoch, aber heute ist Donnerstag und ich finde den immernoch nicht bei Windowsupdate.
Microsoft ist sich wohl nicht sicher ob die Qualität stimmt


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (19. August 2004)

mdag1 am 11.08.2004 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo PCG-Team,
> 
> ich habe gestern das Sp2 für XP installiert und mußte feststellen das dieses SP wohl noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist.
> 
> ...




Jup bei mir das selbe Problem!!! Ein weiterer Punkt is, dass ständig meine CPU zu 100% ausgelastet ist und alles "sau" langsam läuft. Internetseiten bauen sich fast garnicht auf (obwohl DSL) und alles ist viel zu langsam vom Booten bis zum Internet. Spiele laufen auch etwas langsamer z.T.. Das regt mich auf, dass Microsoft es nicht gebacken bekommt, Windows optimal in Griff zu bekommen, so dass sich der Kunde, der Windows für teuer Geld gekauft hat, freut dieses Betriebsystem zu benutzen. Bis jetzt keine Spur. SP1 war viel besser. Wozu werden die Leute eigentlich bezahlt?


----------



## Claudeus (23. August 2004)

Also bei mir klappt nichmal die Installation von SP2. Hab mir das Netzwerkinstallationspaket runtergeladen, welches mir vor Beginn des eigentlichen Setups meldet:

"Ihre Windows Version passt nicht zum dem Update dass sie installieren möchten."

?!?!?!? Ist mir unerklärlich. Ich bin im Besitz einer 
original WinXP-CD (incl.SP1) und habe mein OS natürlich davon installiert.

Über WinUpdate funktioniert es auch nicht. Ist es bis heute immer noch nicht verfügbar oder wird auch hier mein Windows nicht erkannt???

Meine WinVersion im Detail:  (siehe Ausführen: "winver")
Version 5.1 (Build 2600.xpsp2.030422-1633: Service Pack 1)

Kann mir jemand hefen???


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2004)

Claudeus am 23.08.2004 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir klappt nichmal die Installation von SP2. Hab mir das Netzwerkinstallationspaket runtergeladen, welches mir vor Beginn des eigentlichen Setups meldet:
> 
> "Ihre Windows Version passt nicht zum dem Update dass sie installieren möchten."
> 
> ...



warum steht da denn xpsp2? hast du die beta noch drauf? dann kannst du SP2 nicht installieren, erst muss die beta runter.
ich kann nur empfehlen, dass du dir eine WinXP-CD bastelst, wo SP2 dabei ist. dann eine reparaturinstallation durchführen, sollte klappen.

edit: die versionsangabe war scheinbar doch ok, aber welche sprache hat das SP2, das du runtergeladen hast? wenn das eine falsche sprachversion ist, wäre das des rätsels lösung.

edit: jede menge tips: http://www3.telus.net/dandemar/spackins.htm
problemlösungen: http://www3.telus.net/dandemar/xpsp2.htm
was *konkret dein problem* betrifft: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=870898


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. August 2004)

HanFred am 23.08.2004 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nur empfehlen, dass du dir eine WinXP-CD bastelst, wo SP2 dabei ist.


Wer sich so eine CD erstellen will, der sollte sich mal dieses kleine Tool runterladen. Da erledigt das Programm alles für einen und man hat am Ende ein ISO-Image und man muß nix "per Hand" einstellen.


----------



## onliner (23. August 2004)

Kurze frage langer Sinn:

Kann man die installation rückgängig machen wenn man ein Wiederherstellungspunkt zuvor setzt? 

*Ich trau mich nicht *

Hat das schon wer gemacht? Falls es nämlich Probs gibt !

ciao


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2004)

onliner am 23.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze frage langer Sinn:
> 
> Kann man die installation rückgängig machen wenn man ein Wiederherstellungspunkt zuvor setzt?
> 
> ...



man kann es, wie jedes andere update, über das softwaremenu deinstallieren.


----------



## mischaehl (23. August 2004)

Habe gestern SP2 installiert..allerdings kann ich mich den meisten Postern vorher nur anschließen...das Package bremst das System..und zwar ordentlich..

im Task-Manager wird z.B. jetzt (zumindest bei mir) 40-50Mb zusätzlich "zugesicherter Speicher" verwendet, die gleiche Menge fällt jetzt
auch bei den RAMS weg (gesehen mit TweakXP-Pro 2.0.7)

Programme die ohne Updates funktionieren:
- ICQ 2003b Pro Build 3961 (neustes)
- Ulead Video Studio 8
- Winamp 2.91
- Fraps 2.2.5
- HyperSnap-DX 4.51.01
- NeoTrace Pro und Xpress
- onlineTV 1.6.0.120
- PowerDVD 4 XP
- Preispiraten 2.1
- VideoLAN Client 0.7.1
- VirtualDub 1.5.1
- Adobe Photoshop 7
- Adobe AfterEffects 6

Programme wo ein Patch benötigt wird:
- McAfee Security Center (Firewall+Virenscanner)
- Nero 6 (läuft aber auch ohne, lediglich Aufforderung und Hinweis auf
                 Inkompatibilität)
- Norton 2004

Treiber (ohne Probleme):
- Nvidia 61.77
- Hercules GamesurroundMuse XL 6.31
- SiS Chipsatztreiber

SP2 positiv:   
- PopUp-Blocker im IE
- Sicherheitslücken dicht

SP2 negativ:   
- Bremst System
- Zwang auf MediaPlayer9
- Firewall automatisch aktiv


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. August 2004)

Hier noch eine fertig gepatchte tcpip.sys für eine unendliche Anzahl an Verbindungen, nicht nur 50 (WinXP SP2):  Download (Alternativ 1 Alternativ 2)

Evtl benötigt man noch diese Reg-Datei.


Die tcpip.sy_ (siehe oben) aus dem Zip/Rar-Archiv entpacken und ins i386-Verzeichnis des (entpackten) Servicepack 2 kopieren.
Dann das SP2 installieren und, falls nötig, die Reg-Datei zusammanführen.


----------



## danysahne333 (26. August 2004)

onliner am 23.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze frage langer Sinn:
> 
> Kann man die installation rückgängig machen wenn man ein Wiederherstellungspunkt zuvor setzt?
> 
> ...



habe es mit systemwiederherstellung und deinstallation versucht. was bei mir drauf bleibt ist der neue bluetooth-client. also vollständig deinstallieren lässt es sich anscheinend nicht!


----------



## onliner (26. August 2004)

danysahne333 am 26.08.2004 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> onliner am 23.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, danke für den Test mit WDH-Punkt   , das werd ich mir merken.

Damit kann man leben wenns nur bei dem Client bleibt!


----------



## Razor128 (26. August 2004)

mein winXP mit SP2 funzt PERFEKT, ich widerhole: PERFEKT! 
bootforgang: um 10 sek kürzer
spiele: bei ut muss die firewall ausgeschaltet sein, bei Doom3 habich 3 fps mehr!
programme: keines meiner programme zickt, nein, sie starten sogar schneller!
inet:keine probleme!

ich bin ja auch kein microsoftliebhaber, aber mit sp2 haben sie eine grandiose arbeit geleistet! muss ich zugeben!

gruss am alle und hoffe das es bald bei denen auch funzt bei denen es bisher nicht der fall war!


----------



## TJDragon (28. August 2004)

Wow Microsoft ist aber sauschnell vorgestern die CD mit SP2 bestellt und heute ist sie im Briefkasten.


----------



## bluesubmarine (28. August 2004)

Hi,

die Installation von SP 2 lief über Windowsupdatefunktion problemlos. Nach der Installation hatte ich folgende Probleme:

Die Festplatte ließ sich nicht mehr defragmentieren (Button Defragmentieren reagierte nicht mehr). 
T-Online-Startcenter konnte ebenfalls nicht mehr gestartet werden (weder über Desktopicon noch über Startmenüeintrag).
Nach mehrmaligem Neustarten funktioniert mittlerweile wieder alles. Ich bin mir leider nicht sicher ob das SP 2 oder evtl. meine Festplatte (Maxtor 6Y120LO) daran Schuld ist.

Das Sicherheitscenter meldetet dass mein Antivirus PE 6.27 nicht auf dem neuesten Stand sei obwohl ich es 6 Stunden vor Installation SP 2 erst aktualisiert hatte. MIcrosoft sollte die Abfrage der Aktualität des Virenscanners verbessern!

Das Spiel Spellforce lässt sich auf der Festplatte nicht mehr installieren, bei der ersten CD läuft der Installationsvorgang und läuft und läuft und läuft....  .
Auch wenn Spellforce bereits installiert ist kann man Spellforce anscheinen nicht mehr spielen (habe ich gestern hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen).


MfG

bluesubmarine


----------



## Martinroessler (29. August 2004)

Ich werd's erstmal nicht installieren, wenn ich schon die Liste er Spiele sehe, welche nicht mit SP2 laufen....  (u. a. auch Warcraft 3)


----------



## benni1113 (29. August 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...


Habe das Sp 2 installiert und wollte natürlich sofort meine spiele spielen. aber als ich schon beim ersten(dtm race driver 2,Vers.1.2) probleme hatte, habe ich es sofort deinstalliert.
Schlussfolgerung: Windows XP SP 2 sucks!


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2004)

Martinroessler am 29.08.2004 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd's erstmal nicht installieren, wenn ich schon die Liste er Spiele sehe, welche nicht mit SP2 laufen....  (u. a. auch Warcraft 3)


Diese Liste besagt, daß es Probleme mit diesen Spielen geben *kann*. Ich habe das SP2 installiert und keinerlei Probleme mit Warcraft /Starcraft ...

Insgesamt ist mein Eindruck vom ServicePack: Es stört nicht weiter 
Weder ist mein System langsamer geworden, noch häufen sich Bluescreens, auch meine Internetverbindung läuft genauso gut wie vorher.

Nach einer Aktualisierung von AntiVir wird dieses vom Sicherheitscenter auch als AntiViren Programm identifiziert.

Ach so, doch ein Negativpunkt: DIe Windows Update Webseite ist beim Anzeigen der verfügbaren Updates schweinelahm. Aber das sollte ja eh über die automatische UpdateFunktion laufen ...

rya,
Worrel


----------



## supertester (30. August 2004)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Nero 6 aus? Speziell würde mich die Ultra-Edition Version 6.3.0.0 interessieren, die ich nutze!


----------



## Der-Picknicker (31. August 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...


Bei mir hat sich der Desktop (explorer.exe) aufgehängt. Firewall von Windows aktiv, Antivir PE und Zone Alarm installiert


----------



## Erik (31. August 2004)

Hi!
Also ich habe mal das SP2 installiert und bin SEHR zufrieden.
Aber ich hätte allgemein da 2 Fragen:
_1) Ich habe mit dem SP2 einen Fehler gemacht: ich habe bei Downloads versehentlich geklickt, dass ich nicht mehr gefragt werden möchte ob, und wenn wohin, eine Datei aus dem I-Net geladen werden soll. Jetzt werden sie immer in die Temp-Verzeichnisse geladen. Wie kann ich das wieder umstellen?_
_2) Wie/Wo kann ich den Text-Editor wieder installieren (hatte einen Virus und er wurde gelöscht...) ?_

Herzlichen Dank,
MfG Erik


----------



## sync10 (1. September 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...


hay


Allso Ich Brauche Hilfe,Ich Habe Jetzt Schon 3 mal Service Pack 2 Instaliert Und Jedes Mal Wenn Er windows Starten will Passiert Nichts.Also er Brauch Total Lange Beim Booten Dann Geht er Und Bei Den Benutzer EInstellungen Die er Laden Will Pasiert Nichts Mehr.Was Soll Ich Den Da Machen?Jetzt Habe Ich Schon 3mal windows repariert trotzdem habe ich das Sicherheitscenter und die neue firerwall drauf,aber nichts geht beim sicherheitscenter steht dann oben das Sicherheitscenter ist Momentan nicht verfügbar,da der Dienst,,Sicherheitscenter,,nicht gestartet bzw.beendet wurde.Na wie auch Wenn ich Xp immer Reparieren muss und er Nicht Nach Dem Auspielen Bootet,auserdem hat er das service pack 2 nicht drauf finde es nicht auch nicht unter software und langsam habe ich kein bock mehr jedesmal alle updates runterzuladen.Also Ich Weis nicht weiter auch mit dem hotfix komme ich nicht rein,weil nach sp2 der computer sich nicht im abgesicherten Modus starten läst wie soll ich dann den hotfix aktivieren. und ja ich habe einen athlon64


MFG sync10


Hilfe


----------



## Patriot (2. September 2004)

Ich hab nicht alle Beiträge gelesen und poste hier einfach mal:

Bei mir funktioniert Style XP in der Version 2.14 nicht mehr wie gewünscht. Ich kann einen Style zwar laden, jedoch wird der bei jedem Neustart wieder gelöscht und ich muss ihn wieder öffnen, oder ich klicke auf das Häkchen bei Theme bei jedem Neustart laden, dann wird das automatisch gemacht, jedoch verlängert sich dadurch der Systemstart.

Früher ging das immer normal, also ohne das merklich der Style geladen wird.

MfG

P.S.: Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden mit dem Servicepack 2.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (2. September 2004)

Patriot am 02.09.2004 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nicht alle Beiträge gelesen und poste hier einfach mal:
> 
> Bei mir funktioniert Style XP in der Version 2.14 nicht mehr wie gewünscht. Ich kann einen Style zwar laden, jedoch wird der bei jedem Neustart wieder gelöscht und ich muss ihn wieder öffnen, oder ich klicke auf das Häkchen bei Theme bei jedem Neustart laden, dann wird das automatisch gemacht, jedoch verlängert sich dadurch der Systemstart.
> 
> ...



In der neuen PCGH wurde erwähnt, dass man sich ein Update für StyleXP installieren muss, hast du das mal ausprobiert?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (2. September 2004)

Seit ein paar Tagen stürzt mein Winamp 5.05 aus unerklärlichen Gründen ab, ich glaube, dass es mit der Installation vom SP2 zusammenhängen könnte. Manchmal läuft es über Stunden stabil und dann stürzt es auf einmal ab und wird einfach beendet, als würde man den Prozess über den Taskmanager schließen. Ist jemand von euch was ähnliches passiert?

Ach ja, und auf einmal war der "Convert To"-Eintrag im Kontextmenü von dbpowerAmp verschwunden 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Patriot (2. September 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 02.09.2004 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Patriot am 02.09.2004 00:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, hab die neue PCGH nicht.

Kannst du mir nen Link geben?

btw: Danke für die schnelle Antwort!  

MfG


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (2. September 2004)

Patriot am 02.09.2004 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 02.09.2004 00:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einen Link habe ich leider nicht, schau am besten mal auf der StyleXP-Homepage nach, zur not musst du dich dann wohl mit Google begnügen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Erik (2. September 2004)

Hat echt keiner eine Lösung für meine beiden Probleme? 
Ich wiederhols jetzt nochmal hier, bevor ich nen Thread mache.


> Hi!
> Also ich habe mal das SP2 installiert und bin SEHR zufrieden.
> Aber ich hätte allgemein da 2 Fragen:
> _1) Ich habe mit dem SP2 einen Fehler gemacht: ich habe bei Downloads versehentlich geklickt, dass ich nicht mehr gefragt werden möchte ob, und wenn wohin, eine Datei aus dem I-Net geladen werden soll. Jetzt werden sie immer in die Temp-Verzeichnisse geladen. Wie kann ich das wieder umstellen?_
> ...



Wie gesagt, danke für Hilfe,
MfG Erik


----------



## Patriot (2. September 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 02.09.2004 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Patriot am 02.09.2004 00:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es funktioniert jetzt wieder, ich hätte es nur mal neu installieren müssen.  
Durch die Neuinstallation geht es jetzt wieder.

Sorry für die unnötigen Posts  

MfG


----------



## Ruck (6. September 2004)

Roxio Easy CD Creator 5.3.5.10 arbeitet unter SP2 nicht. Ich konnte kein Patch finden. SP2 wieder entfernt. Jetzt läufts wieder!


----------



## Chrisstman (6. September 2004)

HI!
ich hab seit dem SP2 probleme mit meiner Internetverbindung!!! Wenn ich das SP2 installiere komme ich einfach nciht ins internet!!! Geht einfach nicht. Ich habe eine D-Link DWL-G520+ WLAN karte im rechner. Die findet auch eine VErbindung zum meinem SMC2804WBR V.2 Router, aber ich kann nicht ins internet (sites bauen sich nicht auf, als hätte ich keine connection) und auch aufs routersetup kann ich von meinem Rechner aus nicht zugreifen. Von allen anderen rechnern gehts.
Jetzt hab ich wieder nur das SP1 drauf und alles funzt prima!!! Wie kann ich es hinbekommen, dass ich auch mit sp2 ins i-net kann??? 
FW Update am router ham ich gemacht und aktuellere treiber für die WLAN karte gibbet au nit......
Auch ohne jede Firewall oder auch mit anderen IP-einstellungen will es nicht funktionieren....
MfG Chrisstman


----------



## schneider (12. September 2004)

pcgh_Kay am 11.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem großen Praxisartikel über das Service Pack 2 für Windows XP und sind dafür auf der Suche nach Inkompatibilitäten. Da wir aber natürlich nicht jede Applikation dieser Welt und jedes Spiel und dazu noch in jeder erdenklichen Versionsnummer selber ausprobieren können, könnt ihr uns helfen:
> 
> Wer schon Windows XP SP2 installiert hat und Probleme gefunden hat, kann die hier posten oder uns per Email (redaktion@pcgameshardware.de) informieren. Wichtige Infos: Welche Software hat in welcher Form Probleme gemacht? Welche Versionsnummer? Konnte das Problem mit einem Update behoben werden?
> ...



hi

ich habe 2 Probleme:

1.Ich kann bei meiner Logotech Tastatur (die aus dem Dordless Desktop MX Paket) den Sound nicht mit dem dafür vorgesehenen Knopf (Mute) ausschalten, neuste Treiber sind drauf (die alten wollten auch nicht), hat einer ein ähnliches Problem oder weiß einer wie ich dieses behebe?

2. Bei meiner Funkferbedienung für den PC von Pearl (Q-sonic Master Remote 6in1) werden die Tasten mit der Software nicht eingelesen (das Programm sollte das eigentlich aufzeichnen) und das Drücken zeigt auch keine Wirkung. Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?


----------

